

What the Facebook Open Graph changes mean for Google and Apple - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/09/23/turning-the-social-network-inside-out-what-the-changes-at-facebook-mean-for-apple-and-google-and-you/

======
diminish
open graph still talks about web pages, sites, images, videos etc. none talk
about a way to standardize ads; If we could make ads open and searchable on
web sites, that would open a new era, far beyon schema.org or facebook
opengraph. please see the discussion on robads, and open ads standard to make
ads searchable and shareable on internet;
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3022998>

